# Lenght of flatband rubber? - desperately need help



## Tyrell90 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, title says it all, do I need like 0,5cm or 1cm to add where it will be tied, attached to catapult and aswell add some lenght like 0,5 cm where Im going to tie it to pouch? Like how do I count the lenght in centimeters, I have rubber, but no clue how long ill need to attach the two rubbers to catapult and pouch, I have GZH crazy shot mini. Thanks everyone, Im bit desperate


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I would try a test bandset where you figure out the active length you want and add 2cm to each end. After you get the pouch on and bandset assembled see if there is enough left to comfortably attach the bandset to the frame. 2cm on each end is likely pretty close, and after trying this once you will figure out if you want a bit more or a bit less.


----------



## Tyrell90 (Jul 30, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I would try a test bandset where you figure out the active length you want and add 2cm to each end. After you get the pouch on and bandset assembled see if there is enough left to comfortably attach the bandset to the frame. 2cm on each end is likely pretty close, and after trying this once you will figure out if you want a bit more or a bit less.


Hi and thank you, so in total....4cm on each rubber, do I understand well?


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Tyrell90 said:


> Hi and thank you, so in total....4cm on each rubber, do I understand well?


That should be a good place to start- and after trying that you should pretty quickly figure out if you want to add or take a bit off from either end.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Dont worry about cutting to accurate in the beginning go a little long, can always cut shorter,
If you become like many here you will
Go thru many bandsets and find your 
active (relaxed) length, and for each frame configuration and prefered pouch attachment just how much longer to mark and cut.
And if feels to long but still functions go 
ahead and shoot until taper breaks at pouch then measure trim reattach and shoot more.
ukj


----------



## orion25 (Nov 10, 2021)

I add 1 cm on each side to the length of my strip, I make a line with a pen. I tie the pouch at the line and cut off the excess. I adjust the bands on the fork side to have the mark at the end of the fork, I cut the excess if necessary so that the length from the edge of the pocket to the edge of the fork is equal to the length of active band that I wish.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I add 2cm at each end and draw a line across the bands to mark the 2cm points so you know where to attach the pouch and to tie to the forks. That way everything all symmetrical.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

To determine the length of the ribbon you need to know two parameters:
1. The maximum stretch coefficient of latex
2. the distance from the slingshot to the reference point (active length).
I put marks on a test piece of latex at a distance of 10 cm from each other and stretch it "as far as it will go". I measure the distance between the marks when it is stretched.
Next, using my own example.
My active length is 82 cm.
Let's assume that the maximum stretch coefficient of latex is 6.
To get the maximum performance, I take the stretch coefficient 0.5-1 less than the maximum and calculate the working length of the tape.
82: (6-1)=16.4 cm. I round up to 16.5, add allowances for tying the pouch and for tying the slingshot, and get the length of the workpiece.
If you want to get tapes with a longer life, I use a factor of 1.5-2 less than the maximum. That is.
82: (6-1,5)=18,2. cm. Rounded up to 18 cm.


----------

